
Ask HN: MBP user making new job win/pc switch - throwaway128399
I recently joined a large company in a senior tech role.  I was given an HP zbook&#x2F;dock&#x2F;monitor.  I&#x27;ve been a Macbook Pro user for over 12 years.<p>I have a 2000 char limit here so wont expand, but imagine docker, WSL, freezing constantly, etc.  Form-factor&#x2F;keyboard&#x2F;no-trackpad is also a huge problem for me.  I feel like a beginner: key combos, finger placement, reaching for the mouse, etc.  I know I&#x27;d be tearing through learning this new codebase on my mac.<p>They know I want a MBP (pre-touchbar, luckily still sold), and they are genuinely making an effort to get one, but it sounds like it could be a while and won&#x27;t be an easy battle for them.  100% MS shop.  For anyone wondering how I didn&#x27;t know this going in - I had a feeling it leaned heavily MS, but was caught off guard that Apple wasn&#x27;t even an option.  Plus there were other factors that made this interesting so it wasn&#x27;t at the top of my checklist. That part hasn&#x27;t changed - I want things to work out well, I like the people, the project, the company, etc.<p>A part of me actually likes what MS has been doing lately and hates what Apple has done.  For example, I tried to buy the MBP w&#x2F; Touch Bar when it came out and that only lasted a week until I returned it:  Hated the Touch Bar (I need a real esc), hated the keyboard (especially the arrow keys with a full-size left&#x2F;right), hated the monster trackpad that my palms rest on and hit all the time.  So my problem is deep... I&#x27;m basically stuck with my Late-2013 MBP, but how long can that last?  So I&#x27;m <i>open</i>, just scared out my mind and want to settle on something I can eventually feel as at-home with long-term.<p>I&#x27;m looking for any relevant advice, particularly related to 1) approach with management, 2) closest&#x2F;comparable feeling laptop models I should explore that might give me what I&#x27;m after (hp is easiest for them), or 3) general advice about my own personal problem of being so attached to one specific model.
======
japhyr
I've bounced between mac, windows, and linux throughout my life. Each has been
good for a time, and becoming familiar with each has helped me understand the
others better. I recently started using a mac again for the first time in
years, and I found myself completely unproductive.

I have found it humbling. I don't ever want to be stuck in one technology
stack, so when there's a good reason to, I like to dig into something new.
It's definitely a productivity hit to learn a new OS, but it's also an
opportunity to not grow stale.

I have approached learning macOS by making a list of the things I can do
efficiently on windows/mac, and making myself learn how to do that on macOS:

\- set up workspaces

\- place and switch windows

\- learn the file system, and how it's displayed in guis

\- etc.

These days, there's a lot you can do on windows to make it more like a mac/
linux machine, particularly at the command line. But I also enjoy learning
windows cli commands.

It might be worth the time to become comfortable on windows, rather than
always being the one person on macOS in your company. I imagine that will end
up causing more frustration in the long run than the initial period of getting
used to a new OS.

------
EnderMB
I've made the opposite jump to you. I recently switched stacks and moved to a
company that almost exclusively uses MBP's and OSX. To make matters worse, my
first time using a Mac in anger was my first day on the job.

A few months later, and I'm fine with Macs. I'd prefer a Linux box, but I'm
productive enough to not stand out, and I'm comfortable enough with some of
the shortcuts to not feel stupid.

My advice to you is to stick with Windows, and to use it as a learning
experience. Once you've got the standard tools set up, and feel productive in
WSL, Cmder and similar recommended tools you'll probably wonder why you were
so worried in the first place. You'll lose all the tools you knew and loved,
but you'll pick up new ones.

On the hardware front, I'm a very happy Surface Book user and if budget is no
concern I'd recommend that. In terms of form and power it's the closest in
quality I've found to a MBP.

~~~
throwaway128399
I had a feeling the Surface Book might be comfortable for me, looking at
images of the keyboard/trackpad layout. I'll see how open they are to this vs
their normal hp route. They just suggested an elitebook x360, which also looks
nice. I'd have to lose an inch or 2 of screen, but unfortunately it looks like
most everything is moving that way.

------
leejoramo
I am in a similar situation for the last four months. I have no choice in
evening asking for a Mac, and am working on a high end Dell workstation.

I have used computers for over 30 years and most of the last 20 have been
primarily with Mac desktops and Linux servers. My Windows experience has
mostly been to run single apps and some servers.

Fortunately. I have been allowed almost complete free range to install
software on my Windows system.

Windows lack of efficient keyboard Control has frustrated me the most. Some of
this is learning a new system, but some is flaws in Windows.

I have used the following to make my experience better:

1\. Listary

This is the closest replacement I have found for LaunchBar. (Or whatever your
preferred cmd-space tool: Spotlight, QuickSilver, Alfred)

[http://www.listary.com](http://www.listary.com)

2\. AutoHotKey & FastKeys

This replaces Keyboard Maestro. FastKeys is mostly a polished front end for
AHK, but I do use both independently. I use this for MANY things, but the
biggest is to remap the cursor keys to be Mac-like. (I know this is a VERY
personal preference, but I love the Mac cursor key-bindings, and hate the
separate Home, End, PgUp, PgDn keys on Windows)

[http://www.listary.com](http://www.listary.com)

[https://www.fastkeysautomation.com](https://www.fastkeysautomation.com)

3\. AquaSnap

I use Moom on the Mac, AquaSnap actually out does any utility on macOS.

[https://www.nurgo-software.com/products/aquasnap](https://www.nurgo-
software.com/products/aquasnap)

4\. Cmdr

For terminal, I have found cmdr to be the best.

[http://cmder.net](http://cmder.net)

Also, Microsofts new Linux layer is pretty good, and you can get an nice local
shell and unix tools.

GRIPES

My biggest gripe with Windows is the lack of a good way to switch windows and
apps via the keyboard. On the Mac I use cmd-space to LAUNCH __OR __SWITCH to
an app, and cmd-` to switch the windows of an app. I have found nothing to
replace the elegance of this functionality. The closest that I have come is a
combination of using Listary and Switcheroo.

[http://www.switcheroo.io](http://www.switcheroo.io)

Finally, I am a bit appalled at the Windows small utility software that is
available. I always thought that being on macOS I was limited in the
availability of software options. I now strongly feel that macOS has more
quality options in most areas. The Windows software is hard to find, hard to
determine the Trustworthiness of the developer, and I am struggling to find
great Windows power user blogs. (Why does so much Windows software have
websites that look like 2003 and still use SourceForge!?)

I have found that the best way to find software for Windows is:

[https://alternativeto.net](https://alternativeto.net)

Hope this helps

------
rajacombinator
Senior tech role ... didn’t know they were MS shop ... deal with it?

------
franzwong
How about install VirtualBox and use Linux OS?

